# RAB - AdRabbit Limited



## System (25 June 2019)

AppsVillage has developed a proprietary, Software as a Service (SaaS) cloud-based platform that provides small-to-medium businesses with a simple and inexpensive way to develop their own branded mobile business applications as a means of connecting with their clients and growing their revenues. AppsVillage was founded on the vision of enabling small-to-medium businesses to create, manage and share their own apps to enable marketing and sales for their products and services through its personal mobile apps channel.

AppsVillage's technology has automated the design, development, maintenance and marketing of mobile apps, allowing any business to build, preview and launch their own mobile apps without having any code writing or digital marketing knowledge.

AppsVillage commenced generating revenues from its business in 2016 and as at the date of the issue of its Prospectus has generated total revenue of over A$1,000,000.

It is anticipated that APV will list on the ASX during July 2019.

https://appv.co


----------



## greggles (19 November 2019)

Wish I'd gotten on APV around a month ago. It's run pretty hard since then. The Quarterly Activities and CashFlow Report released on 31 October showed that management have really been kicking goals recently.







Looks like there's a lot of SMEs out there who want or need a mobile app for their business and are looking for an economical and user friendly way to get it. It looks like APV take the content from a businesses' Facebook page and turns it into a standalone mobile app.

They sure seem to be doing something right.


----------



## barney (20 November 2019)

Up another 25% today


----------



## barney (22 November 2019)

Two days later.   Overall Volume has still been relatively light so should have another run after consolidation.


----------



## iwasereonce (1 December 2019)

Do you think this stock  will go back to lows as of start of October?


----------



## Trav. (1 December 2019)

iwasereonce said:


> Do you think this stock  will go back to lows as of start of October?




Welcome to ASF mate

I got out my crystal ball and come up with the following.

Dark days are ahead for APV with the stella rise in November coming to an end, APV appears to be coming heading for the $0.10 level as you suggested in October.

I have drawn the Fibonacci extension levels from the 'a' wave (white line) coming down from the top and as the text suggests it could go 1.618 times back down which certainly takes it to the $0.10 level.

or it could set a new High in December


----------



## iwasereonce (2 December 2019)

Thanks Trav, really appreciate your opinion.


----------



## Trav. (2 December 2019)

@iwasereonce mate I hope you got out or are not holding, as SP not looking good today

Ouch !!


----------



## barney (2 December 2019)

Trav. said:


> @iwasereonce mate I hope you got out or are not holding, as SP not looking good today




Yeah ditto @iwasereonce ….. hopefully you haven't lost your shirt on it  ... 

On the flip side, assuming the Company is not in a distressed state with info we don't know about, the current SP should be close to the lows ….. There were Buyers at 20 cents today!

No chart to post but $0.17 - $0.19 cents is where the initial Volume started to kick in back in early November. Unless the Co is in real trouble, that area should hold firm.


----------



## trillionaire#1 (31 December 2019)

Seems to be some stability at this SP .
With management aggressively hunting new markets ,could prove a profitable if very bumpy ride next year.
I would not  put the house on it but it might be worth a punt.


----------



## rcm617 (26 February 2020)

One of the few stocks positive today after providing a trading update for the March quarter. Revenue estimated to be up 30% on the prior quarter and up 230% from last years March quarter.
Will have to keep improving at this rate for a while to get to cash positive, however seem to have comfortably beaten guidance. Have branched out into fintech and advertising as well as creating apps for SME's.


----------



## MrChow (9 September 2020)

Done a bit of analysis on APV as it fits into my screen of microcaps with possible huge market opportunities.

My concern is the cashburn rate would mean they'd need to raise their current valuation by 2022 or increase revenue by about 400% to breakeven.

I'm just not sure where that step change is coming from as they're not the type of business that can earn a monster contract or regulatory approval that gets SP on a run.

But narratives can be powerful and think APV is in the right space for one potentially.


----------



## frugal.rock (3 December 2020)

Certainly can't complain about leaks. No pre indications purchasable (Paused then Til Tok announcement). Boom. Nice for holders.


----------



## Trav. (3 December 2020)

Back to February prices, so hopefully some pain reduced for the long term holders.


----------



## System (1 February 2022)

On February 1st, 2022, Appsvillage Australia Limited (APV) changed its name and ASX code to AdRabbit Limited (RAB).


----------



## System (6 June 2022)

On June 2nd, 2022, AdRabbit Limited (RAB) was removed from the ASX's Official List at the request of the Company and in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, as outlined in RAB's announcement dated 23 March 2022.


----------

